# Looking for Bridge Rectifiers vk248x.



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am in need of two vk248x (original part number) Bridge Rectifier. I was wondering could I use something else to substitute for it? I've seen some Fen30cp used but was wondering how.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

What are you using them in? I'm sure there is a replacement. I only found the first page of the data sheet for the bridge you have but here is a possible replacement. I'm not sure if its a pin for pin replacement or not. Maybe you can take a picture of what you have. Digi-Key - GBPC3510-E4/51GI-ND (Manufacturer - GBPC3510-E4/51)

Matt


----------

